# ***OFFICIAL*** - Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Shane Carwin DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between two up and coming Heavyweight contenders with *Gabriel "Napao" Gonzaga* facing off against *Shane Carwin* in *HERE. ALL* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Tough fight for Gonzaga, but I'm pulling for him to get the win.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Really unsure of who will win this, sometimes Gonzaga look amazing othe times he just does not turn up. If he come in focused I think he will take this


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets go Gonzaga, hes my new heavyweight favorite


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm pulling for Gonzaga in this fight.

I'm guessing a TKO in the second round


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I am backing Gonzaga his wrestling should play an important role in this as i haven't seen Shane Carwins ground work i am guessing it ain't too good. Although watch out for Carwins punching power its wicked at times.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, Carwin does have alot of punching power but I think Gonzaga can handle it.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think this is going to be a lot easier for Gonzaga then people think it will be.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I gotta pick Gabriel Spellcheck Gonzaga to take this one.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

hard fight to call....gonzaga is unpredictable and we really haven't seen much of him off his back....it seems like whenever i see him rolling in training, he's wearing a gi...and that's not ideal

we also don't know what carwin's conditioning will be like....nor how his submission defense will be....or how gonzaga will react to getting hit hard in the face....

alot of unknowns


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Seems like he punches pretty ******* hard. From the fights and the talk from his teammates at the awesome Jackson camp.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

When this fight goes to the ground, and it will, I see it being over in a matter of seconds. I don't have any faith in what ability Carwin might have on the ground. Gonzaga will finish it quickly.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

cdnbaron said:


> When this fight goes to the ground, and it will, I see it being over in a matter of seconds. I don't have any faith in what ability Carwin might have on the ground. Gonzaga will finish it quickly.


Gonzaga takes this one via KO in the first round


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Gonzaga will finish Carwin the same way he finished McCully.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I never have bought into Carwin and I think he will get exposed by Gabe.

I think Gonzaga will outstrike him or outgrapple him.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Gonzaga is improving greatly..

This should be a peice of cake for him


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it's funny everyone goes on about how Gabe has to watch out for Carwin's power. Obviously he would be stupid not to, but why do we not talk about the fact that Carwin needs to watch out for Gabe's power? Gabe is the one who broke Couture's arm with a kick. If Carwin is careless with his striking, he's gonna get rocked.


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

On paper Gonzaga takes this with relative ease. However as the spots cliche goes, games or in this case fights are not won on paper. As long as Gabe shows up in top form though i see him ending this fight pretty early with a TKO.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think they mention Carwin's power because it's his only real way to win.

I don't think people see him outstriking Gabe for 3 rounds and they probably don't see him being on top of Gabe for 3 rounds so Gabe's only real way of losing this fight in most peoples mind is getting caught by Carwin's power.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Carwin has a punchers chance in this fight..

He does have power but lets not forget that Gonzaga does as well. In his hands and legs..

How can anyone forget that infamous kick to Cro Cop's head? 

Using someone's signature move against them is a classic..


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I have my man GG on this. Carwin says his speciality is GnP, but I don't see him mounting a world class grappler.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Carwin has no chance in mounting Gonzaga..

He won't even have time to try..

Carwin gets KO'ed within the first round..


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Meshuggeth said:


> I have my man GG on this. Carwin says his speciality is GnP, but I don't see him mounting a world class grappler.


No, definitely not. Gonzaga will mount Carwin, lay down some GnP, and submit him.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Gonzaga wins this fight via whatever he wants basically


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

This fight is a lot closer than people think, If Carwin makes it to the 2nd round, gabe could gas giving shane an opening alas werdum II. I strongly doubt that Carwin is going to get ko'ed on the feet, I see gabe winning be submission in late round one or early round two, but I am not confident with that pick.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> This fight is a lot closer than people think, If Carwin makes it to the 2nd round, gabe could gas giving shane an opening alas werdum II. I strongly doubt that Carwin is going to get ko'ed on the feet, I see gabe winning be submission in late round one or early round two, but I am not confident with that pick.


Why would you doubt Carwin would get KO'd on the feet. His standup really isn't that good. It's just powerful. Also, what makes you think Carwin has better Cardio than Gonzaga?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think carwin can do it...i thought the poll would be just a lil closer but i expected gab. to be ahead....this would be a good victory for carwin if he does it


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am thinking Gabe will take this in round 2 as well. Either by GnP or sub. 

I am hoping Napao will get the winner of Couture/Nogueira but with that being so far off he would need another fight in between.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Gonzaga wins it in the first minute 

Watch and see what happens..


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

some stats on Gabe from ufc website.
Gabriel Gonzaga

• Passes to mount more often than any other position
• Wins quickly, loses slowly
• Has not been knocked down in more than five years

Gonazaga has some of the best jiu-jitsu in the heavyweight division and he really shines in his guard passing. Gonzaga is one of the most effective guard passers in the UFC because of his ability to transition so easily to mount. In his UFC career, seven of his 15 guard passes have been to mount, more than passes to any other position (half-guard, side control, or back).

The one thing that has dogged Gonzaga in his career has been his cardio. When the fight doesn’t end quickly, Gonzaga is not well-equipped to finish it later on. For his career, most of his 10 career wins have come in the first round. All three of his losses have gone past nine minutes.

Gonzaga has only lost by TKO, but only after taking a ridiculous amount of punishment. He has never been truly knocked out and he has never been knocked down in any of his UFC fights. The last time an opponent knocked him down was in 2003. Opponents who have beat him have had to beat him up on the feet, but then take him down and finish on the ground. It took Fabricio Werdum 43 heavy shots to the head to put Gonzaga away and it took Randy Couture 50 power shots to the head.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

diablo5597 said:


> some stats on Gabe from ufc website.
> Gabriel Gonzaga
> 
> • Passes to mount more often than any other position
> ...


Thats cool man, interesting.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> Why would you doubt Carwin would get KO'd on the feet. His standup really isn't that good. It's just powerful. Also, what makes you think Carwin has better Cardio than Gonzaga?


I am extremely confident that Shane has a considerably better gas tank than Gabe. I'm not sayin Shane is Chuck on the feet, but he has quicker striker, and I am also confident with his chin. Carwin will not be ko'ed on the feet. Do I pick Carwin in this fight? I have it 50/50 right now. I was leaning towards Carwin, and the sherdog breakdown backed this pick, but Gabe's BJJ and Shane's lack of experience make me 50/50


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> *I am extremely confident that Shane has a considerably better gas tank than Gabe.* I'm not sayin Shane is Chuck on the feet, but he has quicker striker, and *I am also confident with his chin*. Carwin will not be ko'ed on the feet. Do I pick Carwin in this fight? I have it 50/50 right now. I was leaning towards Carwin, and the sherdog breakdown backed this pick, but Gabe's BJJ and Shane's lack of experience make me 50/50


About the parts in bold, why? He's never been in a fight that lasted longer than 3 minutes, and I don't think I have ever seen his chin tested.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> About the parts in bold, why? He's never been in a fight that lasted longer than 3 minutes, and I don't think I have ever seen his chin tested.


Yes, to this point The questions of chin, and cardio are quite subjective
1-Right now I have enough faith in the Jackson camp to say his cardio is very good, but again right no it is only IMO
2-I have the impression that he is a monster with a good chin, again all based on gut feelings and some details.
Very interested to see how the fight will play out, but right now I am behind Carwin.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

ramram22 said:


> Yes, to this point The questions of chin, and cardio are quite subjective
> 1-Right now I have enough faith in the Jackson camp to say his cardio is very good, but again right no it is only IMO
> *2-I have the impression that he is a monster with a good chin, again all based on gut feelings and some details.*
> Very interested to see how the fight will play out, but right now I am behind Carwin.


meh..i want carwin to win but u pretty much presented the notion that he won't get KO'ed on the feet as fact. honestly, we haven't seen enough of this guy to proclaim whether or not he has a beastly chin and with him fighting against a guy with as much power as gonzaga, i certainly wouldn't go as far to say that he can't be KO'ed. i'm hoping you're right though and that we see enough of carwin on saturday to see if what you say is true.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Gonzagas gonna mount him and smash him, No doubt, Carwins all hype


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Gonzaga has this fight, hopefully


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

jcal said:


> Gonzagas gonna mount him and smash him, No doubt, Carwins all hype


Ha! I think he will have his hands full with GG, but all hype??? We'll see...


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

The Legend said:


> I think this is going to be a lot easier for Gonzaga then people think it will be.


You might well eat those words. This one could go either way and will probably come down to whoever lands the big shot first. Both guys will come out strong.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyD said:


> Ha! I think he will have his hands full with GG, but all hype??? We'll see...


I just threw that hype in there to get some responses. lol


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Gabe's got this IMO. He's a nightmare match-up for guys like Carwin and Lesnar: A big guy with quick, powerful striking and a BJJ game.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't particularly like GG, but he's a major threat! GG should take it, but I'd like to see a major slug fest. I'd like to see Carwin vs Cheick or CC. Then GG vs Lesnar.


----------



## godthatfailed (Jul 8, 2008)

first biggest challenge for Carwin. i hope he could pull this out.

I can't wait to watch ufc 96


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Honsetly, I'm more stoked about this fight than Rampage vs Jardine. Cant wait


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Step up in class too much here, Napao is going to land a huge punch or kick get ready...

Jebus I forgot how big Dan M is he makes Carwin look like a Middleweight.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

We really don't know much about Carwin but we have seen Gonzaga wilt after taking a beating. Definitely interested in seeing what happens in this fight.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Ha! did anyone else notice Gonzaga accidentally slap his cornerman in the back of the head on the way into the arena?


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!! Carwin


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

WTF! Shane was rocked too, great chin.

Great chin and huge power he could be a force.

Was it pure power or is GG's chin a but suspect?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh My God


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG what a knockout omg. Damn finally lost a vbookie. Good thing I only bet a 1k oh well at least I won the other 2.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

wow powerful punch by carwin


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa! Carwin from outta nowhere!!!


----------



## Display (Feb 14, 2009)

I knew it... damn.

Good job Carwin! You've got BRICKS for hands.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha, Carwin sure does have some power.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

As I called it. The UFC heavyweight division is looking better and better every day!


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

HAHA...Awesome. I thought Carwin was on his way down and he pulled it out.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

GOOD GOD! He didn't even cock back his shot :laugh:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Dude has insane KO power in his hands!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

What a card tonight!!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Carwin just won me a beer.**** yea


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Display said:


> I knew it... damn.
> 
> Good job Carwin! You've got BRICKS for hands.


bricks is right - I was thinking he looked sloppy at first, but dam I guess you don't need to be crisp with hands like his


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

wow.

cant believe Gonzaga lost.

i had full faith too..

man, my pickings have been terrible of late.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Thats sick power. Hopefully this dude KO's the crap out of Lesnar


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, I did not think Carwin could do that. Not KO Gonzaga, I knew he could do that but he got rocked and taken down. I didn't think he'd be able to avoid a submission at that point. Extremely impressive recovery.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I guess I was wrong about Shane's power......


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Those two right hands he ate would have dropped most people especially the 2nd, Shane has got a solid head.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

****. Full credit to Carwin for geting him off him, but shit, my boy can't live up to his potential.

Thought Carwin was done when Gabe rocked him and got a takedown.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Shane's got a lot of the same attributes as Brock Lesnar: huge hands, huge power, huge reach. I think Brock has just a smidge more athleticism and will take him in Carwin's inevitable title shot.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This is officially the worst night of my life..pick-wise


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I told all of you, then everybody started second questioning me. Terrible guys, you go to let go of bias sometimes fellas


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm crying. Why are all the guys I don't like that good? And why do all the guys I like lose by knockout all the time? *cuts wrist*


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

F-CK Yeah CARWIN!!!!

Bring on Lesnar!!!


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

D.P. said:


> This is officially the worst night of my life..pick-wise


Everyone is sucking tonight, does this mean Jardine will KO Rampage?

Lolz at Tamden he looks like a middle class white kid trying to talk street. 'Jus' gettin' ma' bred yall.'


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That answer would be....no.


----------



## ShaolinMilk (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn! 

Carwin has a chin. He got two hard ass punches to his face and he withstood it. I thought he was done when Gabe took him to the ground.

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Combat Soul said:


> Everyone is sucking tonight, does this mean Jardine will KO Rampage?
> 
> Lolz at Tamden he looks like a middle class white kid trying to talk street. 'Jus' gettin' ma' bred yall.'


LOL, I just thought the same thing. If you are a white kid with glasses....please, PLEASE don't try to be ghetto in any way, shape, or form. You just look dumb.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

MMA makes no sense sometimes..
_Gonzaga kicks CroCops head off, Carwin(?) knocks out Gonzaga, Mir knocks out Big Nog and Brock Lesnar Is a champion after beating Randy Couture.._


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

> Lolz at Tamden he looks like a middle class white kid trying to talk street. 'Jus' gettin' ma' bred yall.'


Ha, like "Malibu's Most Wanted"


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Shane's got a lot of the same attributes as Brock Lesnar: huge hands, huge power, huge reach. I think Brock has just a smidge more athleticism and will take him in Carwin's inevitable title shot.


that's why carwin needs to improve from a technique standpoint, and more bjj skills. It would be nice for him to actually have fight go longer then 70 seconds too:smoke02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Combat Soul said:


> Everyone is sucking tonight, does this mean Jardine will KO Rampage?
> 
> Lolz at Tamden he looks like a middle class white kid trying to talk street. 'Jus' gettin' ma' bred yall.'


Don't say that man, I can't handle that tonight lol.

And I want to literally fight Tamdem. I want to fight him.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

deanmzi said:


> that's why carwin needs to improve from a technique standpoint, and more bjj skills. It would be nice for him to actually have fight go longer then 70 seconds too:smoke02:


Its not his fault that he hits way to hard for someone to last a round with him LOL


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Carwin has got big power but he needs to not eat so many hits.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Carwin has got big power but he needs to not eat so many hits.


Hey, at least we know his chin was pretty solid. Gabe landed some strong shots and dazed him but he was still there enough to try and defend the TD and then quickly get back up after being taken down.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really thought Gabe was just gonna be too technical for him but oh well.:dunno: Carwin just hits so hard that he can put anyones lights out.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm 0-3 on forum bets.... :sad02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Right on. If (I should say WHEN) Brock Lesnar catches Shane Carwin with one of his big soup bones: lights. out.



Terror Kovenant said:


> Carwin has got big power but he needs to not eat so many hits.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Fuckshitassmotherfuckerpissfuckcuntbitch! Time for me to drink myself into oblivion.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The one fight I picked wrong I been doing good lately without knowing much about some opponents. Oh well cant win them all at least I only lost 1k vbookie could have been worse.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I knew I should have stuck with my original pick! DAMN YOU AARONYMAN!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

man tonite was a good night for me. i picked most of the fights right besides hamill vs munoz, which i didnt pick a winner for and riley vs. shane nelson. i really thought carwin was done and certainly didn't expect that KO. almost spilled my JOOSE:thumbsup:


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Carwin, did make sense, can't expect gabe to control someone stronger than him


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Dammit Gonzaga you lost me $75 tonight you hairy caveman. I thought he was going to dominate and he was for the first bit.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

ramram22 said:


> Carwin, did make sense, can't expect gabe to control someone stronger than him


Yes you can, when that guy is a world class BJJ artist.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, I was very interested to see if Carwin could continue to impress with the major step up in competition and when Gonzaga landed those shots and took himm down I thought:"There it went, I guess Gonzaga is just too good for him." And then BOOM, Gonzagas out and I jumped up and shouted:"Holy SHIT! No way!" So major props to Carwin, keep on ktfo of people.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Shit, didn't watch the fight, TLDR, but I bet ******* 75000 on this. Gonzaga you douchebag, WHAT DID YOU DO?!


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes you can, when that guy is a world class BJJ artist.


alrite, well i did not, and carwin won


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Shit, didn't watch the fight, TLDR, but I bet ******* 75000 on this. Gonzaga you douchebag, WHAT DID YOU DO?!


He fought a pretty good fight before getting jabbed into unconsciousness though. That takedown was nice.



ramram22 said:


> alrite, well i did not, and carwin won


I guess you were smarter than me on this one then lol.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually laughed out loud when I saw how easily Carwin got out of the "BJJ Champion's" guard.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Dammit Gonzaga you lost me $75 tonight you hairy caveman. I thought he was going to dominate and he was for the first bit.


ROFLZ!!! Yah everyone was on the same boat. Man goes to show how heavy Carwin hits. That didn't even look like a full extension, just a short punch. Impressive how he got up though through adversity when GG got em down. 

This certainly shakes up the HW division!


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

JBL said:


> I actually laughed out loud when I saw how easily Carwin got out of the "BJJ Champion's" guard.


when was carwin ever in gabe's guard? it was the other way around with gabe being in carwin's half guard. it was nice how carwin got back to his feet though.


----------



## robjerico (Mar 2, 2008)

gonzaga sucks, at least the judges were not allowed to **** this one up


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> ROFLZ!!! Yah everyone was on the same boat. Man goes to show how heavy Carwin hits. That didn't even look like a full extension, just a short punch. Impressive how he got up though through adversity when GG got em down.
> 
> This certainly shakes up the HW division!


yep....a star is born...i like it


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

crispsteez said:


> when was carwin ever in gabe's guard? it was the other way around with gabe being in carwin's half guard. it was nice how carwin got back to his feet though.


Yeah, I worded that wrong. That's not what I meant, my fault.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The person who i sigged bet with, gratz
tell me who you are cause i cbf looking for your thread.

The exact thing that i thought would happen, with Gonzaga stunning Carwin, except i thought he would finish it then, and by that time Carwin found his range....

When Carwin said he doesnt feel punches i was thinking......until you fight a real fighter, damn did he prove me wrong


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

JBL said:


> Yeah, I worded that wrong. That's not what I meant, my fault.


You're an idiot. Gonzaga is a BJJ champion, no need to put it in quotes. It's a fact he won the BJJ mundials.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> You're an idiot. Gonzaga is a BJJ champion, no need to put it in quotes. It's a fact he won the BJJ mundials.


There's no reason for name calling. I'm not disputing the fact that he's a champion. I just expected him to be a little more dominating from that position, especially considering his credentials.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

JBL said:


> There's no reason for name calling. I'm not disputing the fact that he's a champion. I just expected him to be a little more dominating from that position, especially considering his credentials.


There's plenty of reason for name calling, I'm drunk. Alcohol is the best thing when you;re fighter loses


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Dammit Gonzaga you lost me $75 tonight you hairy caveman. I thought he was going to dominate and he was for the first bit.


HA HA!


I was surprised.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yep....a star is born...i like it


I want to see more of him before I go down on my knees. 
I dunno, I have a feeling he's just another Houston Alexander... hopefully Im wrong.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Gabe should not have left his head up high and exposed, that was a bad move :confused05::


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, surprising!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Suvaco said:


> You're an idiot. Gonzaga is a BJJ champion, no need to put it in quotes. It's a fact he won the BJJ mundials.


It was very surprising that Carwin was able to get up from Gabe being on top of him, especially after he was rocked!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Rated said:


> It was very surprising that Carwin was able to get up from Gabe being on top of him, especially after he was rocked!


That was the thing we should take away from that fight. The KO was something we already knew he had.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Hold me Wawa...hold me, let us cry together...


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> There's plenty of reason for name calling, I'm drunk. Alcohol is the best thing when you;re fighter loses


Haha, I see. Well, you can't get them all right.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

When it went to the ground, I thought it was over for Carwin. He sure proved me wrong on that one. But I can see Brock knocking him down the same way, then not letting him back up.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Biowza said:


> Hold me Wawa...hold me, let us cry together...


It's okay Biowza. We will always have this:









Alcohol was great for helping me forget last night, but now I'm depressed and have a slight headache.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mundials don't mean as much as adcc....especially for mma...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> mundials don't mean as much as adcc....especially for mma...


Nah man, the real moral of the story is "always pick the man with bigger hands". :laugh:


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> mundials don't mean as much as adcc....especially for mma...


In 2005 Gonzaga got a silver medal in ADCC. Monson got the gold.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> In 2005 Gonzaga got a silver medal in ADCC. Monson got the gold.


shows how much i know :thumbsdown:

jeesh that's kinda sad then. monson has some pretty lame mma grappling and gonzaga really should have been able to handle carwin off his back....carwin retained guard and then wall walked.....i was impressed w/ carwin...disappointed in gonzaga's grappling.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> shows how much i know :thumbsdown:
> 
> jeesh that's kinda sad then. monson has some pretty lame mma grappling and gonzaga really should have been able to handle carwin off his back....carwin retained guard and then wall walked.....i was impressed w/ carwin...disappointed in gonzaga's grappling.


Yeah as soon as I saw Carwin getting close to the cage I knew he wasn't going to be on his back for long. I wonder if Gonzaga trains for stuff like that or if he just relies on his pure BJJ ability, because he looked like he didn't really know how to stop Carwin from using the cage to get up.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I always have and always will consider GG a one hit wonder in the UFC, He can beat all the cans (and Cro Cop) but loses to mostly everyone credible. When couture started to land big strikes he folded as with werdum and Carwin. I dont think he is tough enough to handle great HWs


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

So, so, so sad. Cant believe Gonzaga lost. :sad02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Suvaco said:


> Yeah as soon as I saw Carwin getting close to the cage I knew he wasn't going to be on his back for long. I wonder if Gonzaga trains for stuff like that or if he just relies on his pure BJJ ability, because he looked like he didn't really know how to stop Carwin from using the cage to get up.


One of Gonzaga's biggest problems IMO is that he trains at Team Link and his training partners really aren't all that good. I don't think he is really getting tested much training with Paulo Filho and Karyn Grigoryn. And Brfighter I know you train there and this isn't a shot at your gym because it's a good one. But it's not somewhere a top HW should be because he doesn't have top training partners.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> One of Gonzaga's biggest problems IMO is that he trains at Team Link and his training partners really aren't all that good. I don't think he is really getting tested much training with Paulo Filho and Karyn Grigoryn. And Brfighter I know you train there and this isn't a shot at your gym because it's a good one. But it's not somewhere a top HW should be because he doesn't have top training partners.


Yeah I've been hoping he would change camps for a while now. I think he would do well at ATT.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I mean I don't care how great you are if you aren't working with great fighters you will regress.

I'm sure if he was working with a top notch wrestler he would've had a much better chance of holding Carwin down but I'm pretty sure they don't have any division 2 National Champion in wrestling there.

Gonzaga at ATT,Xtreme Couture, AKA, and Nogueira's team that now features Jacare, Galvao, Anderson and the Nog brothers would be good places.

However I'm sure he likes it in Ludlow. It is a town in Mass that is basically all portugese/brazilian except for my grandparents lol. So I'm not sure if he will switch camps.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Nogueira's team that now features Jacare, Galvao, Anderson and the Nog brothers would be good places.


Cavalcante is with this camp as well. Very solid guys there.


----------

